# help with kefir



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I got some grains and made my first kefir. (Thank you Lori T) After straining/pouring most of it in my cereal this morning I left a little milk in the pint jar to continue thickening into kefir. Well a couple hours later the remaining cup of milk turned to all kefir grains! I couldn't even strain any milk off. It was clumpy like cottage cheese. So I dumped that into a 1/2 gal jar with new goats milk and left it on the counter to make a big batch. I wasn't sure what else to do with the big mass of kefir. 

What if all the milk in the 1/2 gal jar turns to a cottage cheese consistency and no kefir to strain out? Did I keep it out too long on the counter? Do I just divide up the clumpy milk mixture and eat some and make more with the other? 

Any tips are welcomed.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

It won't turn all to cottage cheese. I've had that happen if I keep a large cluster of grains in a small batch of milk that it'll turn into 'cottage cheese'. Just keep an eye on your half gallon batch and as soon as you notice a little bit of whey separating, then strain off your milk and reuse your grains and so forth.


----------

